# Repo; The Genetic Opera



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2009)

Is awesome!! Seriously awesome! I've been waiting to see it since I heard Eric Powell of 16Volt was helping out with the soundtrack, and finally got to see last night, and I just re-watched it.

Basically, it's like the modern (and goth/industrial ) equivalent of the Rocky Horror Picture Show, but with Anthony Stewart Head (Buffy The Vampire Slayer), ohGr (Skinny Puppy), Sarah Brightman eek, and, yes, Paris Hilton barf The singing was a little less over-the-top than I expected, and the story is a little bit random at times, but it's as wonderfully and appropriately tacky as you could expect from a movie of this sort 

The music is also just awesome, as you would expect.

The trailer;


EDIT: My two favorite songs/scenes;
EDIT 2: the second one is just a song, but it's Sarah Brightman




Anyone else seen it?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah I bought it a few weeks ago and rewatched it and still liked it so that was good


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2009)

I really want to watch it again now  It gets better every time I watch it, I think the early descriptions and whatnot were a touch misleading.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 25, 2009)

I laughed, I cr... ok, I laughed some more.  It was definitely fun in that Rocky Horror vein. Sarah Brightman was definitely very tasty. I could see this being more of a stage production than a movie.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 25, 2009)

My girlfriend was involved with a lot of early promotion on this movie. This thing has a fairly large cult following already, including full costume production re-enactments in theaters. The creators and people involved in this have really worked hard to get this movie out and about and they deserve the success. Its been in the works for years and was actually a stage show before it was a movie. Much of the promotion, travel, appearances, etc have been on the artists' dime. While it seems to be a love or hate kind of movie, I think its unique and I haven't seen or heard anything like it. Some of the tunes are extremely infectious.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Nov 26, 2009)

I love it. It's very unique, weird. Love the futuristic goth atmosphere. 
Unfortunately not a lot of people liked it. It only made back a fraction of what it cost to make.

Still, it's got some great tunes, cool costumes, interesting storyline!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

I think people were expecting something far more 'over-the-top' if you get me, a lot of the songs (while awesome IMO), are very industrial and not big vocal plays or anything.

I loved it though, kudos to the awesome people who did it


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 26, 2009)

I loved it also, plan on buying it, listen to the soundtrack somewhat frequently still


----------



## Auyard (Nov 26, 2009)

My brother really like this movie, talked about it for a few days. Glad I saw this thread, his birthday is right after Christmas and I ran out of ideas.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice 

I'm going to watch it again tomorrow... This is fast becoming one of those films I can just watch overandoverandoverandover again  Like Snatch... I can literally watch that several times in a row.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 3, 2012)

Instead of making a new thread, I'm just going to bump this one. 


Anyone else seen this movie? I haven't watched it for a couple years, just started watching it again. I forgot how fucking good it is. 





The soundtrack/movie track is just amazing.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 3, 2012)

Been a fan of this for a good while now! I even didnt hate Paris Hilton in it... Almost.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw this several months ago, and honestly, I thought Paris Hilton was great in it. She was perfect for that role, and it showed she had at least some level of self-irony.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 3, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I saw this several months ago, and honestly, I thought Paris Hilton was great in it. She was perfect for that role, and it showed she had at least some level of self-irony.



Woah woah woah there, let's not give her too much credit; I think she was just too empty-headed to know that the role was just a reprised version of her vain self. 


But in all seriousness, whenever I watch the movie I get songs stuck in my head for days.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this movie / musical! It was filmed in Toronto and a local fashion designer did a lot of the costuming. 

I thought the singing was awesome and Paris Hilton actually came off as kinda hot it a few scenes.


----------



## shogunate (Mar 13, 2012)

I loved the movie, actually more than rocky horror since it had a semblance of a plot and followed traditional opera plot schemes: family betrayal, and everyone kills everyone!!

I agree that Paris Hilton was perfect for the role but doubt she was bright enough to realize the irony. 

I was more attracted to Sarah Brightman because of DAT VOICE and now I'm an avid listener to her, seriously amazing woman. If you know anyone who hasn't seen this movie, CONVERT THEM!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 17, 2012)

shogunate said:


> I was more attracted to Sarah Brightman because of DAT VOICE and now I'm an avid listener to her, seriously amazing woman. If you know anyone who hasn't seen this movie, CONVERT THEM!!



I love Sarah Brightman. She's been one of my favorite artists for years. I was glad she got to do so much in the movie (although it still wasn't nearly enough).


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 17, 2012)

my girlfriend has a replica zydrate vile... and yes I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2013)

Bumping, just watched this last night. Holy crap it was awesome! Are there any more goth/industrial musicals out there similar to this?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 27, 2013)

My gf is putting together a Blind Mag costume and I'm putting together a Repo Man costume \m/


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2013)

I really wish the Graverobber had more parts, he was such an awesome character.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 27, 2013)

Uugghhh this is such a great movie. I watched it for the first time in 2010. I cannot stress enough how catchy the music is. "A LITTLE GLASS VIAL?!"  so good!

It's also the only the instance in the world where the sounds "Paris" and "Hilton" put together don't make me vomit from my ass. She was actually a perfect fit for that role.

I've also been wanting to watch the slightly-related "The Devil's Carnival" musical for some time now. They've got Terrance Zdunich (Graverobber in Repo) playing as Lucifer.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 27, 2013)

I saw the movie when it came out, listened to the soundtrack religiously and bought the DVD. LOVE IT!


----------

